# 2" X 72" Belt Grinder Plans



## scoder75 (Mar 21, 2016)

Here is a link to a full set of belt grinder plans. 

These plans are free but they do have a copyright. This is why I am posting the link only. Once you agree to the terms the belt grinder is the 4th one down on a list of many target shooting plans.

I have built this grinder (with a few of my own mods) and it work very well. I will post a pic of mine when I get a chance.

http://www.parmarng.org/freeidaho/


----------



## aliva (Mar 22, 2016)

Thanks for posting


----------



## scoder75 (Mar 22, 2016)

Here are a couple pics of the one I built. You can buy belts pretty cheap at heleta .com


----------



## allischick (Oct 2, 2021)

Unique design.


----------



## finsruskw (Apr 6, 2022)

scoder75 said:


> Here is a link to a full set of belt grinder plans.
> 
> These plans are free but they do have a copyright. This is why I am posting the link only. Once you agree to the terms the belt grinder is the 4th one down on a list of many target shooting plans.
> 
> ...


Link is no good


----------



## jbltwin1 (Apr 10, 2022)

I'd like to see the plans too!!  linky no worky.  Mike.


----------



## Badabinski (Apr 10, 2022)

The Internet Archive project to the rescue! They do periodic backups of a whole boatload of websites across the internet and expose them via the Wayback Machine. Here's a 2017 snapshot of that website: https://web.archive.org/web/20170622190456/http://www.parmarng.org/freeidaho/

EDIT: Hmm, I'm not seeing grinder plans in this snapshot. Let me try an earlier one.

EDIT 2: Still not seeing on that list. Maybe it has a weird name?


----------



## Dabbler (Apr 10, 2022)

I did a check with the domain registrar, and his contact-me link, and there is no way to contact him using them.


----------

